# CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Black sources?



## Slikk (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any LFS that sell this? So far I've only been able to find it in the US and shipping is prohibitively expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good chance of finding that at King Ed Pets. May want to give JL or IPU a call. I don't think JL post all the substrates on line.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have eco complete for sale 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-eco-complete-25g-tall-28719/


----------



## Slikk (Jan 31, 2012)

gklaw said:


> Good chance of finding that at King Ed Pets. May want to give JL or IPU a call. I don't think JL post all the substrates on line.


I emailed JL and asked if they could get it, and their reply was "we don't carry it".

I just called IPU (burnaby, I didn't try richmond) and they actually have some, to my surprise. However they only had 2 bags (I need 5) and they weren't sure on the price (maybe $35-$40, ouch). They closed at 6 today and said I should call back tomorrow for better info. Hopefully they can get more and the price isn't too outrageous like everything else there.

I think King Ed is already closed today as well... I'll try them tomorrow. I don't recall ever seeing any of it on any of my previous trips there, but you never know.


----------



## Slikk (Jan 31, 2012)

Claudia said:


> I have eco complete for sale
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-eco-complete-25g-tall-28719/


Thanks for the offer Claudia, do you know how much you have? I am starting up a 75g (48x18) and I figure I will need around 5 bags (bags are 20lbs each) to get at least 2" of coverage.


----------



## Slikk (Jan 31, 2012)

I went to King Ed today, and they had boxes of the stuff. Picked up 6 bags. King Ed comes through again, that place really is the best. $29.99 normally, they gave me 10% off since I was buying a lot.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice score! King Ed's is good for their variety of stuff that they carry. Saves you from running all over town. Prices also always tend to be negotiable. 



Slikk said:


> I went to King Ed today, and they had boxes of the stuff. Picked up 6 bags. King Ed comes through again, that place really is the best. $29.99 normally, they gave me 10% off since I was buying a lot.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Slikk said:


> Thanks for the offer Claudia, do you know how much you have? I am starting up a 75g (48x18) and I figure I will need around 5 bags (bags are 20lbs each) to get at least 2" of coverage.


Sorry i missed your reply, just saw it till now lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Slikk said:


> I emailed JL and asked if they could get it, and their reply was "we don't carry it".
> 
> I just called IPU (burnaby, I didn't try richmond) and they actually have some, to my surprise. However they only had 2 bags (I need 5) and they weren't sure on the price (maybe $35-$40, ouch). They closed at 6 today and said I should call back tomorrow for better info. Hopefully they can get more and the price isn't too outrageous like everything else there.
> 
> I think King Ed is already closed today as well... I'll try them tomorrow. I don't recall ever seeing any of it on any of my previous trips there, but you never know.


We sell Eco Complete for $39.99 a bag. We buy it in small quantities as it is a time sensitive product and when this product is bought in large quantities the bags can leak or expire before being sold as many hobbyists have found out the hard way. At $29.99 I would have to buy it in volume and with a product like that I am not willing to do so and possibly compromise the product. I am glad you found the product at a great price. Considering you bought it for around the same price that you would pay for dry regular gravel when there is clearly higher cost in manufacturing planted gravel, obviously that is a very cheap price you received.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

did you happen to check the expiry ? 

i would be curious in knowing


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What happen if it expired?


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Some of the live active bacteria in the soil might die if it is past the expiry. If it is dried out because the bag leaked then all the live active bacteria would die. The soil will still be fine and once the tank cycles the soil will have all the bacteria it will ever need. The bag drying out isn't going to affect the amount of nutrients or anything else important.

Buy the cheep stuff


----------

